# Grub , après install stage 3

## vibidoo

Salut   

Je pense avoir complètement fini ce matin l'install de mon Gentoo en utilisant un stage 3.

Mais lorsque je reboot le système je tombe sur le Grub 

 grub>

et rien est affiché , juste un prompt grub>.

Normalemnt ,je suis censé rentrre dans un menu de démarrage pour pouvoir sélectionner un boot gentoo linux ?

Merci

----------

## sergio

Il te manque sans doute le fichier menu.lst qui doit contenir justement les différents boots possible...

Si tu as oublié de le créer ou si tu ne l'a pas mis au bon endroit il est évident que grub ne donnera que l'invite de commande...

Pour réparer procède comme suit :

Boote d'abord sur le cdrom d'install de Gentoo et va jusqu'a l'invite de commande et exécute les commandes suivantes :

```

cd /mnt

mkdir gentoo

mount /dev/[ta_partition_root] /mnt/gentoo

```

si ta partition boot est distincte de la partition racine continue avec :

```

mount /dev/[ta_partition_boot] /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

ensuite recherche le fichier menu.lst, il devrait se trouver sous /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub si ce n'est pas le cas peut être l'as tu mis dans un autre répertoire, alors cherche-le avec find et place-le dans le bon répertoire...

Si le fichier existe edite-le et vérifie que les commandes contenues dedans sont correctes à l'aide du document d'installation de Gentoo

Si le fichier n'existe pas, créé-le comme indiqué dans le document d'installation de Gentoo

N'oublie pas de démonter tes partitions avant de rebooter ton PC

A+

----------

## pounard

est tu sur d' avoir créer un fichier /boot/grub/menu.lst avec ton menu de boot dedans comme spécifié dans la doc ?

de toute facon meme sit ta un prompt avec grub c pas trop dur de se demerder pour lancer un kernel avec....

----------

## vibidoo

par rapport a la doc j'ai créer 

le /boot/grub/grub.conf

mais j'ai pas vu le menu.lst 

sinon j'ai tapé 

grub > Kernel /boot/bzImage

grub > boot 

et je suis rentre dans mon gentoo

----------

## sergio

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> par rapport a la doc j'ai créer 
> 
> le /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> mais j'ai pas vu le menu.lst 
> ...

 

Je me souvient pas avoir vu un grub.conf dans la doc gentoo...

----------

## vibidoo

J'avais fini l'install hyper tard ce matin ( 4 h)

donc peut être que j'avais mal lu   :Laughing: 

----------

## sergio

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> J'avais fini l'install hyper tard ce matin ( 4 h)
> 
> donc peut être que j'avais mal lu  

 

Pas grave, ça m'arrive aussi parfois !!!

Comme quoi c'est bien pratique d'avoir un forum comme celui de Gentoo...

A+

----------

## vibidoo

oui c'est hyper pratique .

Sinon , y a t'il souvent des arrêts du site gentoo.org ? car j'accède plus à la page d'accueil .

Et avec l'install de fini , je sais plus quoi faire !!!

j'ai l'impression que mon KDE ne fonctionne pas car j'ai plein d'erreur lorqu'il essaye de monter le package KDE

----------

## sergio

Pour le site gentoo.org ça arrive de temps en temps qu'il tombe mais c'est pas fréquent...

Pour KDE tu dois tout d'abord emerger xfree et le configurer correctement avant de faire l'emerge de KDE...

Lorsque le site gentoo.org sera revenu en ligne, parcours la documentation nommée  "Guide d'installation du bureau" 

N'oublie pas de faire un "emerge rsync" avant de lancer l'emerge de xfree 

Tu devra peut être aussi faire un "emerge -u world' avant d'installer KDE pour être sur que ton système est à jour... fais d'abord un "emerge -u world --pretend" pour estimer le nombre de mises à jour nécessaires et au besoin lance l'emerge -u world avant d'aller au lit !!!

A+

----------

## sergio

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le site gentoo.org ça arrive de temps en temps qu'il tombe mais c'est pas fréquent...
> 
> 

 

J'oubliais qu'aujourd'hui c'est Thanksgiving pour les Etats-uniens et comme c'est un jour férié peut être ont-ils plannifié une opération de maintenance ou une migration quelconque sur le(s) serveur(s) qui hebergent www.gentoo.org ...

 :Razz: 

Joyeux ThanksGiving à tous les Gentoo brothers...  :Cool: 

----------

## pounard

héhé  :Smile: 

vive thanksgiving lol...

----------

